# USB storage / linux 2.6.9

## HAL_9000

Hi,

I am running 2.6.9-gentoo-r4yes on my laptop and finally have USB storage back

to work... when I mount /dev/ub/a/part1 on /mnt/xdcard type msdos (rw) 

(my camera with xdcard, over an USB connection), I can copy files the way I was used

to using /dev/sda[0-9]. but filecopies now are terribly slow.

Approximately 900 kb per minute!

Anybody any clue what's causing this?

Kind regards,

Erik

----------

## eelke

That's about the speed limit of an USB 1.1 port. Do you have USB 2 support activated in your kernel?

----------

## HAL_9000

Yes I do...

could any other modules disturb this functionality?

----------

## luckyluke3310

i have the same problem on my K8V-SE and 2.6.9-gentoo-r1.

it worked fine with 2.6.8-gentoo-r4

----------

## HAL_9000

odyssey linux # cat .config | grep [EOU]HCI         

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

OHCI is not loaded, but I compiled the module for test purposes.

I do use UHCI, as I obviously need this.

What could possibly cause the USB1.1 speed?

----------

## emorphix

I do not mean to insult anyone but are you sure the device is USB 2.0?

and with that said if yes, was it working in the 2.6.8 kernel?

Also worth a shot you might want to try loading the DABUSB driver under

--- USB Multimedia devices

Hope this helps.

----------

## emorphix

I do not mean to insult anyone but are you sure the device is USB 2.0?

and with that said if yes, was it working in the 2.6.8 kernel?

Also worth a shot you might want to try loading the DABUSB driver under

--- USB Multimedia devices

Hope this helps.

----------

## HAL_9000

Sure, don't worry, not offended or insulted by this.

It was working at USB2 speed under 2.6.8

if I return to that kernel, the speed is back to normal

 *emorphix wrote:*   

> I do not mean to insult anyone but are you sure the device is USB 2.0?
> 
> and with that said if yes, was it working in the 2.6.8 kernel?
> 
> Also worth a shot you might want to try loading the DABUSB driver under
> ...

 

----------

## luckyluke3310

i just try with 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 and same problem.

one more thing, if i unplug the USB2.0 Disk or a another usb device (mouse or keyboard usb1.1) , my system freeze.

----------

## luckyluke3310

power64 linux # cat .config | grep [EOU]HCI

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

----------

## luckyluke3310

extract from:  udevinfo -p /block/uba -a

looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1/1-5':

    BUS="usb"

    ID="1-5"

    SYSFS{bConfigurationValue}="1"

    SYSFS{bDeviceClass}="00"

    SYSFS{bDeviceProtocol}="00"

    SYSFS{bDeviceSubClass}="00"

    SYSFS{bMaxPower}="100mA"

    SYSFS{bNumConfigurations}="1"

    SYSFS{bNumInterfaces}=" 1"

    SYSFS{bcdDevice}="0100"

    SYSFS{bmAttributes}="c0"

    SYSFS{detach_state}="0"

    SYSFS{devnum}="4"

    SYSFS{idProduct}="2507"

    SYSFS{idVendor}="067b"

    SYSFS{manufacturer}="Prolific Technology Inc."

    SYSFS{maxchild}="0"

    SYSFS{product}="Mass Storage Device"

    SYSFS{speed}="480"

    SYSFS{version}=" 2.00"

power64 ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/uba

/dev/uba:

 Timing cached reads:   1464 MB in  2.00 seconds = 731.38 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  4.22 seconds = 970.30 kB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

usbview:

Mass Storage Device

Manufacturer: Profilic Technology Inc.

Speed: 480Mb/s (high)

USB Version: 2.00

----------

## comio

here same problem...

Only 30kbps of transfer rate... :S

ciao!

 *luckyluke3310 wrote:*   

> i just try with 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 and same problem.
> 
> one more thing, if i unplug the USB2.0 Disk or a another usb device (mouse or keyboard usb1.1) , my system freeze.

 

----------

## detz

I don't even know what I'm getting...how do you test the speed when you're coping files?

----------

## comio

I think that the promblem is in the "Low performance USB Block driver". I have this row in my .config:

```

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

```

and I use usb-storage module to access to usb memory stick.

You must change /dev/ub* to /dev/sd* in /etc/fstab file.

Now my usb memory works fine.

Ciao

----------

## comio

 *detz wrote:*   

> I don't even know what I'm getting...how do you test the speed when you're coping files?

 

I test with "cp -g [src] [dest]".

ciao

----------

## dsd

yep.. /dev/uba (the ub driver) is slow. use usb-storage for now.

----------

## eelke

HAL_9000:

Do you have scsi and scsi disk support enabled in your 2.6.9 kernel? You need these for sd? devices.

----------

## tisham

Yep yep ub driver IS slow(the low performance is the tell tale) but before you can use the scsi emulation make sure you deselect the ub driver it overrides scsi emul.I guess you can choose which one you use in your hotplug .conf but i dont know how.Similar to choosing to use yenta_socket over i82365 for pcmcia...

Hum.

Cheers,

Tish.

----------

## jsheedy

PostPosted: Sat Nov 27, 2004 1:53 am    Post subject: Help please  	Reply with quote Edit/Delete this post

I am having the same problems. I plug the unit in usbview sees the item. I have ide-scsi and usb_storage modules loading, and I have build sg into the kernel.

System gentoo 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 #7 amdXP300 512MB adaptec 29160 U160 (36 gig hd, and yamaha burner) nothing new shows up under /proc partitions. Works on a mandrake system. I am not sure.

Thanks,

J

mathgeek wrote:

I had some trouble with my USB stick. I finally solved the problem by compiling a new kernel from the latest mm-sources. If you want to use a cardreader, make sure that you have

Code:

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

compiled this

set. Then all slots of the cardreader will be recognized.

You will also need support for USB mass storage:

Code:

CONFIG_USB_MASS_STORAGE=y

This is not available (maybe just for 2.4.x?).

----------

